# Clenbuterol



## katielead130 (May 30, 2011)

Hey

Im new here and im looking for info on cycles for clenbuterol. Im 5ft 6, 24years old, and weigh approx 60kg and have a body fat % of 23. Up to yet ive lost 65lb through clean eating and working out 5-6 days a week...now i want muscle definaition, especially my abs.....i do have some defination but not as much as id like. I run 3 miles 5 days a week, i do 4 weight sessions and 1 spin class, i usually run in the morning and weight train at night...Ive just taken my first clen tab, (half dose) as these tabs have come in 40mcg....I want to know how many i should take, how long i should taper up my dosage, what my maximum dose should be, how long to take them for/how long to break, should i be taking anything else aswell as these/ should i take anything while 'breaking' do i need to change up my workouts...im pretty clueless im afraid 

all info is appreciated!!!!!!!!  

katie x


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2011)

Take a look at your diet and training before using clen. I'm not against it, but clen is pretty rough on the heart rate. Use it with caution. Good luck! Here's a FAQ to answer any questions.

Clen FAQ


Clenbuterol FAQ: Everything you need to know about Clen
I wrote this because of all the confusion that surrounds this drug. Enjoy. 

What is Clenbuterol? 

Clenbuterol is a beta-2 agonist and is used in many countries as a broncodilator for the treatment of asthma. Because of it's long half life, clenbuterol is not FDA approved for medical use. It is a central nervous system stimulant and acts like adrenaline. It shares many of the same side effects as other CNS stimulants like ephedrine. Contrary to popular belief, Clenbuterol has a half life of 35 hours and not 48 hours. 

Dosing and Cycling 

Clenbuterol comes in 20mcg tablets, although it is also available in syrup, pump and injectable form. Doses are very dependent on how well the user responds to the side effects, but somewhere in the range of 5-8 tablets per day for men and 1-4 tablets a day for women is most common. Clenbuterol loses its thermogenic effects after 6-8 weeks when body temperature drops back to normal. It's anabolic/anti-catabolic properties fade away at around the 18 day mark. Taking the long half life into consideration, the most effective way of cycling clen is 2 weeks on/ 2 weeks off for no more than 12 weeks. Ephedrine can be used in the off weeks. 

Clenbuterol vs Ephedrine vs DNP 

Ephedrine will raise metabolic levels by about 2-3 percent and 200mg of DNP raises metabolic levels by about 30 percent. Clenbuterol raises metabolic levels about 10 percent and it can raise body temperature several degrees. 

DNP is by far the most effective fat burner but many people will never use it because of the risks associated with it. It also offers no anti-catabolic benefit. Although it does have anti-catabolic effect, ephedrine short half life prevents it from being all that effective. 

As far as side effects, Clenbuterol's are certainly milder than DNP's, and some would even say milder than an ECA stack. There is no ECA-style crash on Clenbuterol and many users find it easier on the prostate and sex drive. This may in part be due to the fact that Clen is generally used for only 2 weeks at a time. 

Side effects 

NAUSEA 
NERVOUSNESS 
DIZZINESS 
DROWSINESS 
DRY MOUTH 
FACIAL FLUSHING 
HEADACHE 
HEARTBURN 
INCREASED BLOOD PRESSURE 
INCREASED SWEATING 
INSOMNIA 
LIGHTHEADEDNESS 
MUSCLE CRAMPS 
TREMORS 
VOMITING 
CHEST PAIN 

The most significant side effects are muscle cramps, nervousness, headaches, and increased blood pressure. 

Muscle cramps can be avoided by drinking 1.5-2 gallons of water and consuming bananas and oranges or supplementing with GNC potassium tablets at 200-400mg a day taken before bed on an empty stomach. 

Headaches can easily be avoided with Tylenol Extra Strength taken at the first signs of a headache. You may need to take double the recommended dose. 

Common Uses 

Post-Cycle Therapy: Clen is used post cycle to aid in recovery. It allows the user to continue eating large amounts of food, without worrying about adding body fat. It also helps the user maintain more of his strength as well as his intensity in the gym. Diet: Roughly the same as on cycle. 

Fat loss: The most popular use for Clen, it also increases muscle hardness, vascularity, strength and size on a caloric deficit. For the most significant fat loss, Clen can be stacked with T3. Diet: A high protein(1.5g per lb of bodyweight), moderate carb(0.5g to 1g per lb of bodyweight), low fat diet(0.25g per lb of bodyweight) seems to work best with Clen. 

Alternative to Steroids: Clenbuterol has mild steroid-like properties and can be used by non AS using bodybuilder to increase LBM as well as strength and muscle hardness. Diet: A moderate carb, high protein, moderate fat diet work well. 

Stimulant/Performance Enhancement: It can be used as a stimulant, but an ECA stack may be a better choice because of it's much shorter half-life. Diet: To take full advantage of the stimulatory effects of Clen, Carbs must be included in the diet. Keto diet do not work well in this case. 

Precautions: Is Clen for you? 

The same precautions that apply to Ephedrine must be applied to Clen, although some people find ECA stacks harsher than Clen. It should not be stacked with other CNS stimulants such as Ephedrine and Yohimbine. These combinations are unnecessary and potentially dangerous. Caffeine can be used in moderation before a workout for an extra kick, although its diuretic effects may shift electrolyte balance. Drink more water if you use Caffeine. 

What else do I need to know? 

Most users that report bad side effects and discontinue use are those who use high doses right at the start of the cycle. The worst side effects occur within the first 3-4 days of use. 

A first time user should not exceed 40mcg the first day. 

Example of a first cycle: 

Day1: 20mcg 
Day2: 40mcg 
Day3: 60mcg 
Day4: 80mcg 
Day5: 80mcg(Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable) 
Day6-Day12: 100mcg 
Day13: 80mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to normal gradually) 
Day14: 60mcg 
Day15: off 
Day16: off 
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack 

Example of a second cycle: 

Day1: 60mcg 
Day2: 80mcg 
Day3: 80mcg 
Day4: 100mcg 
Day5: 100mcg 
Day6-Day12: 120mcg 
Day13: 100mcg 
Day14: 80mcg 
Day15: off 
Day16: off 
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack 

Do not take Clen Past 4pm and drink plenty of water: 1.5-2 gallons a day. 

All brands are not equal when it comes to Clen, different brands will yield different results. 

That about covers everything.


----------



## katielead130 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks

sounds like you know what ur talking about  so do i have to take an eca stack on my off days??...i had a bad experiance with that stuff a couple years ago n im petrified of it now lol....i had my first 20mcg of clen an hour ago and i feel no adverse side effects other than a slight headache so thats good  diet and excercise...i dont know how i can do more...i have 1 cheat meal a week....


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2011)

katielead130 said:


> Thanks
> 
> sounds like you know what ur talking about  so do i have to take an eca stack on my off days??...i had a bad experiance with that stuff a couple years ago n im petrified of it now lol....i had my first 20mcg of clen an hour ago and i feel no adverse side effects other than a slight headache so thats good  diet and excercise...i dont know how i can do more...i have 1 cheat meal a week....



I think I know a slight bit  
You dont have to take the ECA, but be leery of your ability to handle clen. Using too much will come in the form of a ridiculous heartbeat and sweats. Nausea may follow. Be very careful with this compound. 
How's your macro structure look? Do you track your calories? FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal or All Things Food and Diet - FatSecret are great ways. Also, give me an idea of what your fat percentage is, as well as your bodyweight. I would also like your goals and any type of sport specific training work you. Are you participating in a sport?


----------



## blazeftp (May 30, 2011)

What would you say is the best layout.
Was thinking for a friend

Week 1
40mcg
40mcg
60mcg
60mcg
60mcg
60mcg
60mcg

Week off 

The repeat and finish ?


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (May 30, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> What would you say is the best layout.
> Was thinking for a friend
> 
> Week 1
> ...



Why only one week at a time? and will he use a thermogenic on his off week? J/w


----------



## blazeftp (May 30, 2011)

Winny_ng 24/7 said:


> Why only one week at a time? and will he use a thermogenic on his off week? J/w



Think he was going to run Hot Rox on his day off.
Little red Tablets.

Think he should just do 2 weeks on ?


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (May 30, 2011)

My clen is coming this week. I was going to do 2 weeks on. The first week being a tolerance assessment. 2nd week I'm gonna up the dosages to what I need. NEVER over 100mcgs. Weeks 3-4 I was gonna use an OTC thermo. fck it. And take benadryl before bed. (anti histamine/ beta 2 receptors) For the 2 off weeks. Then pick up Week 5 like right where I left off. Also is he using an AAS while hes on?


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (May 30, 2011)

If no AAS. he could do Clen 2 wks on 2 off and run letro eod for the whole cutting phase. I was looking in that possibility for a summer cut.


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Think he was going to run Hot Rox on his day off.
> Little red Tablets.
> 
> Think he should just do 2 weeks on ?



Not a good idea in my opinion.
Follow the clen schedule as much as possible. In all my clients who've chosen to use clen, I go by how badly the sides effect them. If they can tolerate a higher dose, so be it. However once the sweats and elevated heartbeat kick in, that's the cutoff.  
Hot Rox is a waste. Tell him to save his money, or use an ECA stack. If he's a natty competitor, I have a fat burner that passes IOC rules and can be used well. Details to come. If you're interested, look us up Facebook  and become a fan.


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2011)

Winny_ng 24/7 said:


> My clen is coming this week. I was going to do 2 weeks on. The first week being a tolerance assessment. 2nd week I'm gonna up the dosages to what I need. NEVER over 100mcgs. Weeks 3-4 I was gonna use an OTC thermo. fck it. And take benadryl before bed. (anti histamine/ beta 2 receptors) For the 2 off weeks. Then pick up Week 5 like right where I left off. Also is he using an AAS while hes on?



Benadryl is so-so. Better with keto.


----------



## big rest (May 30, 2011)

Anybody ever get the super itchy skin at night time while trying to sleep when taking clen?


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2011)

big rest said:


> Anybody ever get the super itchy skin at night time while trying to sleep when taking clen?


Actually, now that you mention it, I have. It was usually followed by heated sweats.


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2011)

Another interesting thing is that with the ECA stack, I was on it for quite a while and felt better tolerance all while the results in fat loss stayed the same as with the clen usage and no sides.


----------



## GMO (May 31, 2011)

katielead130 said:


> Hey
> 
> Im new here and im looking for info on cycles for clenbuterol. Im 5ft 6, 24years old, and weigh approx 60kg and have a body fat % of 23. Up to yet ive lost 65lb through clean eating and working out 5-6 days a week...now i want muscle definaition, especially my abs.....i do have some defination but not as much as id like. I run 3 miles 5 days a week, i do 4 weight sessions and 1 spin class, i usually run in the morning and weight train at night...Ive just taken my first clen tab, (half dose) as these tabs have come in 40mcg....I want to know how many i should take, how long i should taper up my dosage, what my maximum dose should be, how long to take them for/how long to break, should i be taking anything else aswell as these/ should i take anything while 'breaking' do i need to change up my workouts...im pretty clueless im afraid
> 
> ...


 
B/c you are a female, you do not want to exceed 100mcg/day. I would actually recommend tapering up to only 80mcg to see how it effects you at that dose. You may not need to go any higher. Clen effects everyone differently, some people struggle with cardio while on it, others like me actually have more endurance while on it. You'll have to gauge your training appropriately. Run it 2 weeks on/2 weeks off. I don't do ECA stacks because I hate the way Ephedrine makes me feel. I use Jacked3D or another preworkout supp on my two weeks off. There is no need to take benedryl unless you are planning on running the clen for longer than 2 weeks with no time off. Two weeks off will clear your receptors...

Also, take some time to read the side effects of clen. You want to be well informed of how this drug can effect your body. Some of them are not pretty. And if you have *any* history of heart problems stay away from this drug.


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2011)

Katie, how's the second day going with the clen?


----------



## J.thom (May 31, 2011)

great post juggernaut !


----------



## big rest (May 31, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Actually, now that you mention it, I have. It was usually followed by heated sweats.





Yea I remember a few nights where I wanted to rip my skin off LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

J.thom said:


> great post juggernaut !


Thanks. I kept this article for the main reason that even though it works, there's a lot of information about it that needs to be known. I don't like the constant beating effect of clen, so I tend to stick with an ECA stack. 
I know ECA works, I cant get in trouble for buying bronkaid at Walgreens, and it's relatively cheap.


----------



## katielead130 (Jun 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Katie, how's the second day going with the clen?



Hey

2nd and 3rd day i took 40mcg...bit of a headache and jittery but nothing major...4th day today im going to 60mcg see how i go....however ive already lost 5lb....must just be water weight at the moment, im trying to drink 3litres daily...

Im not sure what a 'macro structure' is. Yes I do track my calories Im trying to rip up so im carb cycling with a max of 150g carb to a minimum of 50g carb at the moment...my body fat percentage is approx 23% I think and I weigh 58.1kg/128lb/9st 2lb

I work with a persoanl trainer 4 weeks on 2mths off...I run 3 miles a day (but this has stopped due to a shin splint hence the clen) I weight lift 5 days a week, and i a do spinning class, i also do pole fitness

think thats everything you asked for  x


----------



## GMO (Jun 2, 2011)

katielead130 said:


> Hey
> 
> 2nd and 3rd day i took 40mcg...bit of a headache and jittery but nothing major...4th day today im going to 60mcg see how i go....however ive already lost 5lb....must just be water weight at the moment, im trying to drink 3litres daily...
> 
> ...


 

Mmmmm...pole fitness.  That GMO like.


----------



## katielead130 (Jun 2, 2011)

GMO said:


> Mmmmm...pole fitness.  That GMO like.



More men should do it


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 2, 2011)

katielead130 said:


> Hey
> 
> 2nd and 3rd day i took 40mcg...bit of a headache and jittery but nothing major...4th day today im going to 60mcg see how i go....however ive already lost 5lb....must just be water weight at the moment, im trying to drink 3litres daily...
> 
> ...


----------



## katielead130 (Jun 29, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> katielead130 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey
> ...


----------



## pieguy (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, 12g of carbs a day is pretty much only vegetables (non-starchy like corn) and protein/fat. Carb cycling is some pretty powerful stuff though and it usually works for everything so it's worth it.

128lbs @ 14% body fat doesn't seem right unless you're an athlete with a healthy amount of muscle mass, really healthy. that would mean you have 111lbs of lean mass and probably looked like a fitness model. 

Body Fat Pictures and Percentages | Leigh Peele for your reference

seems like the person who did your fat caliper measurements wasn't accurate or else cutting down would be the last thing you need.


----------



## Built (Jun 29, 2011)

pieguy said:


> seems like the person who did your fat caliper measurements wasn't accurate or else cutting down would be the last thing you need.



pieguy, I'm with you. The OP is 5'6", 128 lbs and female. 23% should look like a slim woman. I'm 14% (confirmed by DEXA) in my avatar; you can't see from the shot, but I have veins around my navel at 14% bodyfat. At 17%,  I have traces of bicep vein, and delt veins that pop when I train. At 15%, bicep and delt veins show all the time.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll redo the math when I get to work.


----------



## pieguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Built said:


> pieguy, I'm with you. The OP is 5'6", 128 lbs and female. 23% should look like a slim woman. I'm 14% (confirmed by DEXA) in my avatar; you can't see from the shot, but I have veins around my navel at 14% bodyfat. At 17%,  I have traces of bicep vein, and delt veins that pop when I train. At 15%, bicep and delt veins show all the time.



Yeah seemed fishy based on her stats. At 14% built, you look cut up as hell... At 14% the last thing she'd wanna do is lose more fat cause she'd probably be a skeleton if she didn't have your lean mass.


----------



## tango (Jul 13, 2011)

*clen*

Hey man I'm new too..I recently bought some liquid clen but I think it is not gud stuff...felt some sides first 3 or 4 days and now nothing. I'm up to 140mcg. What is a reliable site to buy clen from? Thnks for any help that may b received.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2011)

Naps Gear  (one of the board sponsors).


----------



## gabby93 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Katie I am of similar build and also eat clean and exercise everyday and am considering using clean but worry about side effects have you experienced any yet?


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 9, 2015)

gabby93 said:


> Hi Katie I am of similar build and also eat clean and exercise everyday and am considering using clean but worry about side effects have you experienced any yet?


This thread is 4 years old so Katie may not respond.
While taking clenbuterol make sure to supplement with 1 gram of taurine in between meals 3 to 4 times a day. Taurine pulls water into the muscle cell to help reduce cramping. Make sure to stay very hydrated. Pedialyte, V-8, Gatorade, etc., are great to keep electrolytes balanced.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 17, 2015)

I suggest buying lots and lots and lots of taurine. As well as drinking ridiculous amounts of water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

